# جمعية مهندسي السلامة تستعد لمؤتمرها التاسع بالمنامة



## M.E (22 أبريل 2009)

سيف الحارثي - الخبر
بدأت الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي السلامة فرع الشرق الأوسط استعداداتها للمؤتمر التاسع والذي سيعقد في مملكة البحرين خلال الفترة من 20 إلى 24 فبراير 2010م المقبل وذلك بعد النجاحات التي حققها المؤتمر الثامن والذي افتتحه وزير الداخلية البحريني الشيخ راشد آل خليفة العام الماضي ، ويرأس المؤتمر الرئيس المنتخب للدورة القادمة للجمعية المهندس عبد العزيز الغامدي من دائرة منع الخسائر في شركة ارامكو السعودية وأوضح رئيس الجمعية المهندس عبدالعزيز الغامدي أن المؤتمر يعد حدثا يلبي حاجة أخصائي السلامة والبيئة والصحة المهنية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط ويهدف إلى إيجاد قناة لتبادل المعرفة والمعلومات والتواصل فيما بين الأخصائيين وسيحظى المؤتمر بعدد كبير من المتحدثين العالميين والذين سيثرون الملتقى بكل ما هو جديد في مجال السلامة ، وبين الغامدي أن العمل قد بدأ منذ فترة للتحضير للمؤتمر القادم وذلك من خلال الاجتماعات المستمرة لأعضاء الجمعية لصياغة أوراق العمل والجدول الزمني لها وكذلك عمل المنشورات والكتيبات والدورات المنعقدة خلال المؤتمر . ودعا الغامدي جميع الشركات الكبرى ليتسنى لموظفيها التقدم بطلب الانضمام للمشاركة في للمؤتمر . 
يذكر أن الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي السلامة فرع الشرق الأوسط والتي يرأسها حاليا الرئيس السابق للمؤتمر الثامن المهندس طارق الغامدي نظمت عدد من المؤتمرات المتخصصة وشارك فيها متحدثين على المستوى العالمي ونخبة من المهندسين المعروفين عالميا وإقليميا في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وركزت جميعها على موضوعات مهمة في مجال السلامة


----------



## sayed00 (22 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز

وافينا بالجديد عن هذا المؤتمر عندما تنتهى الترتيبات لة

اشكر لك الخبر


----------



## os2_78 (22 أبريل 2009)

كيف نتواصل مع هذة الجمعية افادكم الله وهل من الممكن ان نشترك بها عبر الانتر نت
افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## خالد يسرى (22 أبريل 2009)

نعم تستطيع عن طريق الموقع asse.org


----------



## AbuMohd (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن للاخوان التواصل عن طريق موقع الجمعيه www.asse-mec.org
وللاخوان الراغبين بالاشتراك في المؤتمر مراجعه برنامج المؤتمر اوتنزيله من الموقع مباشرة
وللعلم فقد بداء التسجيل للمؤتمر التاسع عن طريق ا لموقع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو من الأخوة الذين يحضرون هذا المؤتمر موافاتنا بالجديد فيه
وإن أمكن تحميل المحاضرات


----------



## M.E (21 فبراير 2010)

يرفع للتذكير واتمنى اي شخص يوافينا


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (21 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون مفيد للجميع بأذن الله


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 مارس 2010)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة


----------

